# Most usefull gadget?



## Caroline Wilson (Mar 22, 2009)

Following on from Norhtener and his favorite gadget, which of your gadgets is most usefull?

For me it is the trusty glucometer as it tells me if I can have a biscuit with my afternoon tea or a pudding after my dinner.

The glucometer is closely followed by the microwave used for heating some of those nice tinned heinz puddings when my sugar levels are low enough.


----------



## Steff (Mar 22, 2009)

oo i must agree the microwave caroline , easy and quick


----------



## katie (Mar 22, 2009)

well, i will have to say my BG meter and insulin pens since they keep alive hehe.

But I probably wouldn't have thought about that if you hadn't said your glucometer so ummm... Candy Grabber:







what would I do without that hey??


----------



## katie (Mar 22, 2009)

oh god, i hope admin doesn't tell me off for another mahooosive picture hehe.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 22, 2009)

katie said:


> oh god, i hope admin doesn't tell me off for another mahooosive picture hehe.



It's not a problem if they're accessed from a website, rather than uploaded, katie.

I'd probably put the microwave as sharing top spot with the computer/interweb! I use the microwave every day and feel so bereft if my broadband connection goes down!


----------



## Corrine (Mar 23, 2009)

Definitely my laptop.  And my food processor!


----------



## Admin (Mar 23, 2009)

*Insulin pens!*

My insulin pens - they revolutionised my life when I transferred from glass syringes + surgical spirits + glass vial of insulin onto plastic syringes and glass bottles of insulin and then finally insulin pens. 
I can't rave about them enough!

Blood glucose meters are definitely the second. These two inventions have allowed me to take complete control over my body  (OK I conceed - as complete control as we ever have!! LOL!!  )


----------



## JohnForster (Mar 23, 2009)

It has to be my PDA.  With my memory, if it ain't written down it gets forgotten very quickly.  

JOHN


----------



## nicky_too (Mar 24, 2009)

I've been thinking about this one and I think it would have to be my MP3 player. Bought a new one not so long ago and I can view videos on that thing. Love it!
It keeps me company when I'm out on my own and should I travel alone by train or bus the videos come in handy.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 24, 2009)

I decided today that I should add my dvd recorder to my most useful gadgets. It has a hard drive and is just so much more versatile than my old video recorder!


----------



## carolyn (Mar 27, 2009)

Katie. Where can I get one of those candy grabbers from?
________
Prilosec Injury Lawyer


----------



## katie (Mar 27, 2009)

carolyn said:


> Katie. Where can I get one of those candy grabbers from?




I think my ex got it from http://www.iwantoneofthose.com/searchSite.do?Query=candy+grabber&x=0&y=0

Either there or here: http://www.gadgetshop.com/Gadgets/FunGadgets/ViewAll/PRDOVR~311209_gs/Mini+Candy+Grabber.jsp

But the second one only seem to have tiny ones at the moment.

Oops, another thing that makes me a bad diabetic. Surely we aren't allowed one   You couldn't get a piece of candy quick enough if you had a hypo anyway...


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Mar 31, 2009)

katie said:


> I think my ex got it from http://www.iwantoneofthose.com/searchSite.do?Query=candy+grabber&x=0&y=0
> 
> Either there or here: http://www.gadgetshop.com/Gadgets/FunGadgets/ViewAll/PRDOVR~311209_gs/Mini+Candy+Grabber.jsp
> 
> ...



The difference between a good diabetic and a bad diabetic is how human we are. By extension I must be bad, we had visitors this morning, being a good hostess I had to offer biscuits, being a human being and a bad diabetic I had to have biscuits myself...


----------



## carolyn (Apr 1, 2009)

Katie.
I have managed to get one from the gadetshop (a big one) so many thanks. Thought this will be good for my grandchildren at Christmas as they seem to eat all the sweets.
________
Expert insurance


----------



## WHT (Dec 19, 2018)

nicky_too said:


> I've been thinking about this one and I think it would have to be my MP3 player. Bought a new one not so long ago and I can view videos on that thing. Love it!
> It keeps me company when I'm out on my own and should I travel alone by train or bus the videos come in handy.


I'd be lost without my mp3 player. Where I go - it goes! Recently just lost my nano ipod touch 6th gen. Took it out my pocket and it dropped to the floor...smashing the screen. Tried a screen repair and didn't work. But on the positive side have just been able to convert all mp4 to mp3 download. But at least I saved the music......!


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 19, 2018)

Never mind about all this diabetes kit and entertainment. Best thing I ever bought is my Kenwood Chef Titanium. Does everything but eat the food for you. And the deLonghi bean to cup coffee machine - can’t do mornings without a triple shot Americano.


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 19, 2018)

Until today my Echo Show was my favourite gadget. Being able to turn things on or off just by my voice is great -- except when I run into its artificial stupidity. "Alexa, corridor [lights] on." "Sorry, I couldn't find a device named 'door'." 

Today the thing is playing up; the whole point of device groups, such as "corridor" for my two corridor lights (individually "corridor 1" and "corridor 2"), is to be able to send a single command to all the devices in that group, as above; it worked until yesterday (well, most of the time), but today I get "there is more than one device named {what I was trying to control}; which one do you want?".  _The entire group of them, you idiot!_ Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Sally W (Dec 19, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Never mind about all this diabetes kit and entertainment. Best thing I ever bought is my Kenwood Chef Titanium. Does everything but eat the food for you. And the deLonghi bean to cup coffee machine - can’t do mornings without a triple shot Americano.


 feel the same about my Kitchenaid. Cakes with whisked eggs rather than flour and meringues without sugar. Love it


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 19, 2018)

My AMG Merc. & Insulin Pump. Not in that order


----------



## KARNAK (Dec 19, 2018)

robert@fm said:


> _The entire group of them, you idiot!_ Is anyone else having this problem?



OH Robert I have the same problem with my Harem .


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Dec 22, 2018)

Nutribullet for smoothies. 
Apparently if you become an advanced user all sorts can be created. ( to do with baking)
I can make soups as well.


----------



## Lanny (Dec 22, 2018)

I recently discovered a bladeless type of can opener, Khun Rikon! Had seen it on QVC quite a while ago & was sceptical about it. But, bought one to try recently as I kept cutting myself unknownly due to neuropathy & found it really does work! The two rollers on the opener fit exactly in between the two edges of the metal joint & undoes the joint so, I can lift off the lid with no sharp edges! There’s even a tiny pair of pliers on the opener that I press the button for to pick up the lid & there’s no contact with the can’s contents! SO good that I bought another one at either end of the kitchen where I keep cans in cupboards! I bought it first on QVC at a more expensive price because of the 30 day money back guarantee but, bought the second cheaper on Amazon.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 22, 2018)

Most useful gadget if it counts as a gadget is my lovely neighbours outside tap.

Very handy when a certain choc lab decides it's fun to roll in fox poo. (pass the bucket someone) The stink is indescribable so a cold shower with fox poo remover shampoo was in order before she set foot in the house again. The only one who thought she smelt lovely was Milly herself


----------



## Lanny (Dec 22, 2018)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Most useful gadget if it counts as a gadget is my lovely neighbours outside tap.
> 
> Very handy when a certain choc lab decides it's fun to roll in fox poo. (pass the bucket someone) The stink is indescribable so a cold shower with fox poo remover shampoo was in order before she set foot in the house again. The only one who thought she smelt lovely was Milly herself



Oh! LOL  Naughty, naughty, Milly!


----------



## Radders (Dec 22, 2018)

After my pump, I think my favourite gadget is my Kindle because I now never have that bereft feeling I used to get when I finished a book and didn’t have another to read. Also I can fit a whole holiday’s worth of reading in my hand luggage.


----------



## Lanny (Dec 22, 2018)

Radders said:


> After my pump, I think my favourite gadget is my Kindle because I now never have that bereft feeling I used to get when I finished a book and didn’t have another to read. Also I can fit a whole holiday’s worth of reading in my hand luggage.



Oh yes, the kindle has changed the face of reading! Loads of books in one device & no book covers for other people to see: no coincidence that Fifty Shades of Grey, & the like, are now mainstream since the advent of the kindle!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 22, 2018)

Radders said:


> After my pump, I think my favourite gadget is my Kindle because I now never have that bereft feeling I used to get when I finished a book and didn’t have another to read. Also I can fit a whole holiday’s worth of reading in my hand luggage.


I find the Kindle especially useful during those long eye hospital appointments, because I can increase the font size to humongous and actually read after the drops have gone in!


----------



## Lanny (Dec 22, 2018)

Northerner said:


> I find the Kindle especially useful during those long eye hospital appointments, because I can increase the font size to humongous and actually read after the drops have gone in!



Oh yes! Done that too! There’s also no glare with the screens like on an iPhone!


----------



## Ljc (Dec 22, 2018)

Some of my favourites are my kindle , the only trouble is I keep buying more books for it even though I’ve got a few years reading matter on it already 
My Libre 
My iPad
My combination microwave


----------



## grovesy (Dec 22, 2018)

I usually have plenty yet to read on mine.


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 25, 2018)

Lanny said:


> I recently discovered a bladeless type of can opener, Khun Rikon! Had seen it on QVC quite a while ago & was sceptical about it. But, bought one to try recently as I kept cutting myself unknownly due to neuropathy & found it really does work! The two rollers on the opener fit exactly in between the two edges of the metal joint & undoes the joint so, I can lift off the lid with no sharp edges! There’s even a tiny pair of pliers on the opener that I press the button for to pick up the lid & there’s no contact with the can’s contents! SO good that I bought another one at either end of the kitchen where I keep cans in cupboards! I bought it first on QVC at a more expensive price because of the 30 day money back guarantee but, bought the second cheaper on Amazon.


Thanks for that -- have just ordered myself one! It looks as if it has two bottle openers (twist-cap and crown-cap) built in as well.


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 25, 2018)

Another vote for the Kindle -- well, in my case the Kindle app on Android. I have at least a couple of years' worth of unread books on mine.


----------



## Madeline (Dec 27, 2018)

iPad
Microwave 
DVD player
MASSIVE TV so I can see the subtitles!


----------

